# Buying Roubaix SL4 Expert Disc UDI2. Wheel upgrade options



## mrcultureshock (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi all,

I plan to purchase a Roubaix SL4 Expert Disc UDI2 next month and I was wondering what other wheel upgrade options I have. This bike has non-SCS TA's (Front: 12x100mm? / Rear: 12x135mm) and so far I've found compatible wheels from Specialized, Mavic, and Zipp. 

Are there other brands that make wheels for this bike?


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I think the rear wheel standard for disc will be 142 x 12. You might wanna think about this, because if the 135 x 12 goes obsolete, you're gonna left with a frame without much wheel options.


----------



## AMessy (Jul 25, 2006)

If that frame is a non-SCS frame you will have many options for wheel sets. Many major wheel makers thru-axle disc hubs use convertible end caps that can change between 135mm QR, 135mm x 12mm thru-axle, & 142mm x 12mm thru-axle. The 135mm and 142mm standard use the same hub body with the 142mm standard using the slotted drop outs in the frame to ease wheel install so it needs wider end caps. 

It only becomes tricky when you have a SCS spaced frame, I have a 2016 Crux and have been dealing with the unique spacing when I tried to build up my wheel sets for this past cross season. I'm now waiting for the Specialized updated derailleur hanger for the Crux to use the standard 135mm x 12mm wheel standard . SCS requires a totally new hub body, the end caps swap isn't possible. Make sure that frame doesn't use SCS spacing if you want readily available wheel sets aftermarket.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

mrcultureshock said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I plan to purchase a Roubaix SL4 Expert Disc UDI2 next month and I was wondering what other wheel upgrade options I have. This bike has non-SCS TA's (Front: 12x100mm? / Rear: 12x135mm) and so far I've found compatible wheels from Specialized, Mavic, and Zipp.
> 
> Are there other brands that make wheels for this bike?


I'm pretty certain the SCS system is used on all thru-axle disc brake versions of the 2016 Roubaix, Diverge, Ruby and Crux bikes.
If you don't mind Roval wheels the Pro Race UDI2 might be a better option.


----------



## aqualelaki (Sep 5, 2011)

Enve smart 3.4 makes a disc brake option. IMO, but the value of Roval clx40 (from Specialized) is really good.


----------



## novemberhotel (Nov 25, 2015)

I doubled checked with Specialized and my local dealer and the Roubaix Elite Disc UDI2 is NOT using SCS but it has a 12x135mm rear TA. 

@AMessy: Thanks for the tip! I checked a different wheel manufacturer sites and found out that DT Swiss offers its End Cap Solutions which fits a 12x135mm TA. So in all (as far as I can find) Mavic, Zipp, DT Swiss, and Specialized Roval make wheels that are compatible with this bike.

I just hope that wheel manufacturers keep supporting 12x135mm rear TA bikes in the future. For the moment more bike companies are going for 12x142mm or staying with QR.


----------

